# Topics > Mixed reality > Augmented reality >  Augmented reality, Magic Leap, Inc., Dania Beach, Florida

## Airicist

Developer - Magic Leap, Inc.

magicleap.com/en-us/magic-leap-1

----------


## Airicist

Just another day in the office at Magic Leap

Published on Mar 19, 2015




> Unfortunately, we couldn’t make it to TED, but we wanted to share one of the things that we’d planned to share at the talk. This is a game we’re playing around the office right now (no robots were harmed in the making of this video).

----------


## Airicist

Magic Leap demo

Published on Oct 20, 2015




> Shot directly through Magic Leap technology on 10/14/15, without the use of special effects or compositing.

----------


## Airicist

Magic Leap finally reveals AR Goggles

Published on Dec 22, 2017




> Are these the first big step into Augmented Reality? With almost $2 billion in funding, Magic Leap finally debuted their goggles.  Kim and Brett break it down.
> 
> "After more than three years, Magic Leap has unveiled what it describes as a “creator edition” of its augmented reality system. The Magic Leap One consists of a pair of oversized cyberpunk-y goggles, a puck-shaped external computer called a Lightpack, and a handheld controller. It’s supposed to accept “multiple input modes including voice, gesture, head pose and eye tracking,” and maps persistent objects onto the environment — “place a virtual TV on the wall over your fireplace and when you return later, the TV will be right where you left it,” the site promises. An SDK is supposedly coming in early 2018, and the hardware is supposed to ship at some point next year."

----------


## Airicist

Tested: Magic Leap One augmented reality review!

Published on Aug 17, 2018




> It's finally here! We spend a week testing the Magic Leap One augmented reality headset, the long-awaited developer kit utilizing Magic Leap's secretive display technology. Let's dive deep into the hardware, display tech, user experience, and launch applications. Post your questions about the headset in the comments section!

----------


## Airicist

Article "Magic Leap CEO Peggy Johnson is immersing her company in enterprise technology"

by Fortune editors
February 17, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Magic Leap somehow raised $500 million to make another AR headset"
The Magic Leap 2 is slated for release next year.

by Kim Lyons
October 11, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Magic Leap 2. The most immersive AR headset for enterprise

Mar 10, 2022




> Magic Leap 2 has industry-leading optics for best-in-class image quality. A 65° field of view delivers an expansive digital workspace. While pioneering dynamic dimming capabilities boost the solidity of digital content in bright environments.
> 
> Enterprise-ready, light as a pair of headphones, and ergonomically designed to support modern Manufacturing, Health, Defense, and more.
> 
> Magic Leap 2 is not yet available for sale. Regulatory approval pending. Specifications subject to change.


"Augmented-reality specialist Magic Leap is back with a new headset as interest in the metaverse soars"

by Jonathan Vanian
March 10, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Magic Leap 2 to Release on Sept 30th"
The long-awaited device is set to debut this year along with developer and enterprise editions

by Rory Greener
July 13, 2022

----------

